# "Rule" or "Scale" for t-slots?



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm looking for a ruler and mount, right-to-left that will work with or mount to t-slots in aluminum extrusions. What I'm looking for is a 48" scale that will work for fences and jigs using standard aluminum extrusions. Reason for this type over a self-stick rule would be to re-zero/calibrate for different settings...

Rockler says they have ones that will fit "universal t-slots"??? I guess I'm not real up on the t-slot terminology of different t-slot types these days. I'm figuring that is not for the 1/4" t-slots that are found in stock type extrusions.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Afterthought- Maybe I probably should have posted this to "Jigs and Fixtures."


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

You mentioned 'self stick'. Kreg makes a very good aluminium 3m tape measure that is designed for their t-tracks and top tracks. It's a standard half inch and also fits the Incra flip fences.

They make both a left-right and a right-left version. If you want tapes that aren't self sticky, then look at the Incra offerings as they are designed to slide when zero-ing out a jig.

Hope this helps.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Is THIS what you are looking for? If so, HERE is another. And ANOTHER...


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you George, but not looking for an adhesive rule.

Hilton, thank you. You are more on track. The Incra replacement parts miter gauge "scales" are more what I'm looking for, but I would have to make something to adapt it to an aluminum extrusion. Dare say that $50+ for their "Incra tracks" would be adding too much extra besides just the ruler. The Incra scales are just $2 per 16" section...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

MAFoElffen said:


> Thank you George, but not looking for an adhesive rule.
> 
> Hilton, thank you. You are more on track. The Incra replacement parts miter gauge "scales" are more what I'm looking for, but I would have to make something to adapt it to an aluminum extrusion. Dare say that $50+ for their "Incra tracks" would be adding too much extra besides just the ruler. The Incra scales are just $2 per 16" section...


Hi Mike - if it helps any, I just measured the tape in my Incra miter guage and they look to be 31/64" wide. You would need the tape to fit pretty snugly to keep it from moving around after it's been zero'd.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

jschaben said:


> Hi Mike - if it helps any, I just measured the tape in my Incra miter guage and they look to be 31/64" wide. You would need the tape to fit pretty snugly to keep it from moving around after it's been zero'd.


So, just a hair under 1/2"... Hmmm. Thinking it's mounted in a slot. If I use a small (size #4 or #6) thumb screw, that would lock it in. Depending on how thick the scale is, I could probably make an adapter with a slot cut for it with a router t-slot bit or a key hole bit on a router table. Then on the opposite side, route a T-rail to slide into the t-slot of the extrusion (cut out for a couple t-nuts to secure).


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

MAFoElffen said:


> So, just a hair under 1/2"... Hmmm. Thinking it's mounted in a slot. If I use a small (size #4 or #6) thumb screw, that would lock it in. Depending on how thick the scale is, I could probably make an adapter with a slot cut for it with a router t-slot bit or a key hole bit on a router table. Then on the opposite side, route a T-rail to slide into the t-slot of the extrusion (cut out for a couple t-nuts to secure).


Sorry Mike - I should have anticipated the next question:sad:
Mine calipers out to 0.010"


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Mike,

Is this the type thing you're shooting for? (below is an 18" section)










The rule portion slides so it could be calibrated to a specific point. 

(one note: the rule is in sections that overlap so the adjustment might be a little more involved that just moving one piece.)

If this fits the need Amazon has a range of sizes from 18" up to 48" at a cost range of ~$13 to $20 with Super Saver Shipping. You can get the dims on the Incra site.
Amazon.com: incra t-track plus

GCG

P.S. The rule is "0" at the center.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks Pat! That will be perfect.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks all-

Ordered an Incra T-Track plus 48" through Walmart(?) Shock to me is that "they" were $5 dollars cheaper than Amazon! (Which comes out to be like 25-30% off...)


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Mike, Just got back from an out of town family Christmas thing. Glad I could help. Hope it works out the way you need it to.

GCG


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Walmart carries incra products?


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

roofner said:


> Walmart carries incra products?


Walmart.com (online) has a few Incra products:
Incra TTRACKPLUS48 48-Inch Adjustable Lexan Scale T-Track Plus: Tools : Walmart.com

incra - Walmart.com


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

MAFoElffen said:


> Walmart.com (online) has a few Incra products:
> Incra TTRACKPLUS48 48-Inch Adjustable Lexan Scale T-Track Plus: Tools : Walmart.com
> 
> incra - Walmart.com


Wierd--the Walmart site says the Incra items are "sold and shipped by ToolKing.com" so i popped over to the ToolKing site to see if they ran the same pricing and none of the Incra products would load. Every category option said "no products in this category".

Seems like Sears also has some stuff online only that ships from ToolKing as well.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

greenacres2 said:


> Wierd--the Walmart site says the Incra items are "sold and shipped by ToolKing.com" so i popped over to the ToolKing site to see if they ran the same pricing and none of the Incra products would load. Every category option said "no products in this category".
> 
> Seems like Sears also has some stuff online only that ships from ToolKing as well.


Maybe just the search criteria you were using? Because here you go:

ToolKing.com: Incra Precision Tools Currently Available for Sale

I saw that ToolKing had the same priceon the Incra piece I was getting, but I don't know anything about them, so I ordered from Walmart. Sometimes, I'll forgo the best price for a little piece of mind and a bit of bargaining leverage in case something goes wrong... Know what I mean? The piece is branded, but shipping , support and customer service is a part of the sale also.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah, i get to that page but when i click on any of the categories i get a message that there are no tools in that category. I need a few more sites to behave that way for a while so i can rebuild my savings!!


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

greenacres2 said:


> Yeah, i get to that page but when i click on any of the categories i get a message that there are no tools in that category. I need a few more sites to behave that way for a while so i can rebuild my savings!!


Maybe your browser settings or something in your browser cache? (clear the cache and allow cookies) Because I can maneuver around there just fine:

ToolKing.com: Incra LS32-TS 32-inch Table Saw Fence System - FREE Shipping Eligible


----------

